# 1985 Pickup 4x4



## jregamey (Nov 19, 2010)

1985 Nissan/Datsun pickup, 3&half inch lift 4x4 single cab short box

The box is rust, NOT sure how much yet but ive been told its rusty. I went out today looking to find a new box. What box's could i get away with putting on? I found couple mint 87 style boxes.
or should i try to repare this one instead?
What boxes work on this 85? 








Actual truck, best picture i got till tomorrow!

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 87 is a hb, you need a 85 or 86, if I remember, the 83.5 & 84 had smaller t/lights,


----------

